# Halloween short stories



## TommyHawk (Feb 14, 2005)

Anyone have links to some Halloween short stories? I'd like to incorporate a quick one into my display - narrated by a bucky. I've looked around but... 

I tried to write my own but all I could come up with was, "It was a dark and stormy night... ". Sheesh.

Thanks!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

try plugging that phrase into a search engine, and see what it comes up with.


----------



## strange1 (Oct 23, 2005)

Don't know if this is what you're looking for.
But there are plenty of ghost stories here.
http://theshadowlands.net/ghost/


----------



## TommyHawk (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks for the link! I'll look through a bunch of those.


----------

